# Distcc

## dursino

Salve ho un nuovo quesito ho letto qualcosa su distcc.

Sento la necessità di usarlo a causa del mio eeepc (e un pò per puro smanettio).

Posseggo un toshiba Penitum M  32 bit a casa.

Il fatto è che il mio grosso dubbio è:

essendo io universitario sono lontano dalla macchina che dovrebbe compilare a favore del mio eepc,dunque assolutamente non in Lan.

La cosa si complica o diventa impossibile?

Thanks a lot

----------

## marziods

mmmm se è per divertirti ok... ma non so quanto utile ti possa essere un pentium M ...

----------

## cloc3

anche la distanza è un fattore proibitivo.

molto meglio, a questo punto, trasferire i binari compilati a casa tua dalla $PKGDIR ed emrgerli con --usepkgonly.

----------

## viralex

non so quanto sia conveniente tenere una gentoo su un eeepc, se non hai una buona macchina remota con distcc.... il pentium M nn è il top..

io ho gentoo sul fisso, un bel quadcore e archlinux sull'eeepc.

Al mio vecchio portatile ho sfondato la batteria in meno di 1 anno a compilare. O compili senza la batteria inserita o rischi di rovinarla con tutto il calore che generi.

Ovviamente fai come vuoi, capisco benissimo la gioia della compilazione è quasi una droga  :Wink:  eheh

----------

## dursino

Eh lo so affoga quando deve compilare,però volevo mettere Gentoo ad ogni costo .

Ci ha messo tanto a compilare gnome,tanto anche per openoffice.

Adesso però in via generale se devo emergere nuovi pacchetti grandi così, proverò una compilazione a distanza.

Dunque per forza in Lan?

----------

## k01

dipende da cosa vuoi compilare, ma di solito i dati "sorgente" che vengono inviati sono di almeno 500 KB/s, anche 2 MB/s a volte, il "binario" che ritorna è molto di meno, ma se comunque per inviare solamente i dati attraverso internet ci metti più tempo che a compilarli in locale la soluzione non è molto conveniente... inoltre come già detto un pentium M non è che sia un grande processore, non so di preciso, ma è probabile che un atom di nuova generazione sia più performante. 

inoltre tieni conto che non tutti i pacchetti supportano la compilazione con distcc, e soltanto la vera e propria operazione di compilazione verrebbe effettuata sull'host remoto, spacchettamento, configurazione e installazione binari sono sempre a carico dell'eeepc

----------

## ago

Dipende principalmente cosa devi fare con il netbook.

Puoi optare per installare la distribuzione e decidere di non aggiornarla, considerandola come una "non-rolling"

Oppure puoi decidere di tenerla aggiornata. Per la compilazione, puoi sempre fare tutto di notte(o quando non utilizzi il pc), rimuovendo totalmente la batteria.

----------

## dursino

L'installazione iniziale l'ho fatta ormai un mese fa.

Quando dovrò aggiornare staccherò la batteria e festa finita.

Grazie per le risposte

----------

